# Hand taming stalled out, what do I do?



## Bcsimrell (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi, I got my first two budgies a few weeks ago, Bob and Dylan, and taming is not following suit at all. They were terrified at first of my hands but now they know that my hands wont hurt them but they just dont like them. I can put my hands near them in their cage with minimal anxiety but they refuse to let me touch them at all. Also, they"ll take millet from my hand and even hop onto my hand to get the millet but as soon as I have nothing to offer they're gone. I've been persistent but the process has definetly stalled out. How do I get my buddies to enjoy my hand?

After reading a few more posts I should clarify a few weeks. I'd say 6-7 weeks. They show all signs of being very comfortable.


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

You are making progress and that's a good thing, I find with my little guys the like to do things on their terms so i try getting them to step up outside of their cage also i reward with a little piece of millet when they do what i want. Its also important to not get frustrated when they dont do what you want as i think the pick up on our vibes and may become nervous. Good luck


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies forum. It sound's like you have made wonderful progress so far, to go from being terrified of your hands, to not afraid, and even eating out of them in 7 weeks is great. You are at a point where deciding on what you desire tameness wise, and what training method's will work for you need to be figured out. Trying to tame and train two bird's at the same time is harder, and will take longer than working with just one. We have a lot of good info in the training forum sticky's, there are different training method's and advice on what to do and what not to do, etc. and of course there are a lot of experienced folk's here who will try and help if you have question's. Would love to see some pic's of your budgies...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I think you've made excellent progress with your budgies in the amount of time you've had them! :thumbsup: Take a look at these links, they may be of some help to you:

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing more about Bob and Dylan and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

You've made excellent progress of these two, however, depending
on how much time they have been with other birds, their age and
the fact that they are together, it's possible that they're just happy how things are. Budgies will typically prefer another budgie, all things considered. Keep doing what you're doing, but I think it's 
that they prefer you as providing food but not necessarily as a companion friend like you're hoping for. As others have suggested
separating them in separate room, would increase their interest in bonding with you and then introducing them back together to see how this goes. The fact that they are relatively calm around
you and take millet are good signs, but a beginning. You can't force a bird to be your friend. They will do what they choose to do.


----------



## BudgieCharlie (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm glad your bond is moving forward. Eating out of ones hand is a big step. That scary human part they were once afraid of, they are eating out of.

I'm sure you're a responsible owner, and I'm not saying you aren't but I need to put this out there, for new and old owners; be patient. Many people get impatient and get mad at their budgie, which breaks my heart, shatters me. Imagine being taken away from your home and put into another, with someone controlling you every step.. such as when you can leave, fresh bedding, fresh food and water. It's terrifying. You'd fight and run. You'd be overwhelmed. So be RESPONSIBLE and MATURE. TRUST takes TIME.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 
You're doing great so far--as mentioned, taming them separately might help a little bit but it seems both budgies are definitely on their way to trusting you fully. 

They may be a bit uncomfortable with you trying to pet them because most birds prefer not to be petted, even if they're bonded to you. 

Keep up the good work! I hope to see pictures and updates around here 
It's great to have you with us and remember, we are always available for any questions you may have. 

:wave:


----------



## Bcsimrell (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob and Dylan left to right.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice looking bird's....thank's for sharing...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Bcsimrell (Nov 23, 2015)

Update on the little guys...
The birds have adjusted to my schedule which is more of an owls schedule so just a few minutes ago i was tempting Dylan (the less skitish of the two)out with millet and got him to perch on my finger! He wouldnt step up to my other hand unless he saw the millet first but after a few times of that he got the jist and was stepping up before the millet was shown with a little coaxing. Im so excited and had to share! I hope this is the break I was looking for.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Bcsimrell said:



Update on the little guys...
The birds have adjusted to my schedule which is more of an owls schedule so just a few minutes ago i was tempting Dylan (the less skitish of the two)out with millet and got him to perch on my finger! He wouldnt step up to my other hand unless he saw the millet first but after a few times of that he got the jist and was stepping up before the millet was shown with a little coaxing. Im so excited and had to share! I hope this is the break I was looking for.

Click to expand...

That's great! :thumbsup:

By the way, after seeing the picture you posted I can say your little guys are very cute.*


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Sounds like you are making progress to me. Oh and I love the names too! Keep up the good work


----------

